# Magnesium Oxide?



## Silkymandu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Heather. I'm an IBS-C and am taking Magnesium Oxide. I think it does help me but I have bad gas when I take them, especially during the day. I used to take it morning and night, 500mg each and didn't give me gas too much. But I started to get C again and thought I should take magnesium throughout the day, in smaller dosage--250mg each, twice a day, an hour before lunch, and around 4pm, along with my fiber capsules, and that's when I started to get really bad gas. My question is, are there other kinds of magnesiums other than magnesium oxide that can help without the gas and bloating? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - magnesium is a laxative, but beyond that I don't really know much about the different types. I would be careful that you don't take too much, and you might want to ask your doc if you're taking it on a daily basis. You may need a combination of calcium/magnesium since you don't want to disrupt your body's balance of the two.You may do better to increase your fiber capsules. You might want to take about 12-15 grams per day of a soluble fiber supplement, and for most of the capsules that would mean 24-30 capsules (check the label). Most people don't take nearly enough of them - it can be easier to get a high enough dose with a powder instead of the caps.Best,Heather


----------

